# Home Window Tinting



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm looking for someone who does Window Tinting for homes. I'd like the non-metallic version like 3M makes. Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

You may want to use the Geo Shield films. They are pretty close to the 3M specs and 1/3 the price. They have non-metallic films also.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Evon, he does home window tinting.. Evons tint and alarms


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

If your getting tent to save $ on your heating bill good idea. Just dont be fooled if they try to sell you a higher priced film because it could save you $ on your home owners windinsurance. There is a company out of Gulf Breeze telling customers there 3M film will do so and charging a bunch, but take it from me ( The guy who gives the Wind Mitigation Discounts ) That is 100% a lie. I actually had another customer today who paid over $4,500 under that assumption. They were not a fluke eitherthere like the 6th family who was duped. Just keep that in mind when your negotiating the price.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Bullshark (5/15/2009)*If your getting tent to save $ on your heating bill good idea. Just dont be fooled if they try to sell you a higher priced film because it could save you $ on your home owners windinsurance. There is a company out of Gulf Breeze telling customers there 3M film will do so and charging a bunch, but take it from me ( The guy who gives the Wind Mitigation Discounts ) That is 100% a lie. I actually had another customer today who paid over $4,500 under that assumption. They were not a fluke eitherthere like the 6th family who was duped. Just keep that in mind when your negotiating the price.


Thanks,

I've already got Impact Resistant glass... I understand the insurance companies don't like it because if something hits it at hurricane speed, it might shatter, but it won't fail. So it has to be replaced anyway. They'd rather everbody install shutters... 

I'm looking for the cooling help on the electrical bill. 

Jim


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Honestly the glass can break and they will still give you discounts. Look at the fabric shutter products, the window will still break. Even your impact resistant glass will break but it should stay intact not allowing the negitive pressure into the home. I honestly don't understand there thinking because they still have to replace the windows but whatever according to the FBC and DFS they work so I give the discounts. The issue with the film is not the film its the old window frames. Some are not strong enough to hold the broken glass in place. The rule of thumb is always go by the weekest possiblelink so just think back to a old peice of stained glass even with the film it will break out into the home. I have heard the film works wonders for your heating bill but so does added insalation.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm too looking for affordable window tinting in the FWB area. I have French doors and two windows that face the S and SW I'd like to have tinted with reflective style tint to help on the cooling costs.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I tinted my windows in jax on three sides of the house (Sun bearing) and luckily had a friend that did auto windows. we used standard tint and he chargeg me material cost and labor only. I got lucky. the reason i did it because the ac ran all day long without cutting off all summer and would not get under 77 deg. we tinted with STANDARD car window tint and my ac started to cycle down to 74 degrees the very next day. it cut 90 bucks off the electric bill the very next month. well worth the investment. <U>MUST</U> clean windows with non amonia cleaner.

Erik


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Gulf Coast Tint


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Evon's Tint and Alarms 497-0303. He is mobile and thus can keep his cost down. He has done several cars for me and several for employees. He also did the windows at Zaxbys on Creighton Rd. We had to replace a window decal that tore the tint and he came and replaced it for free. I would call and let him give you an estimate and if you don't like him nothing lost. Good luck. SHB


----------

